# Master XY380P Vinyl Cutter with Sign Tools 4 Software



## joedaddyprinting (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am having trouble with my Master XY380P vinyl cutter with Sign Tools 4 software installed. I can't seem to get the cutter to cut an object all the way around, it stops short of the start line. I contacted Andrew with Asigns (software developer) and he told me to change the cut overlap setting to between .2 - .7 mm. I tried every setting between .2 and .7 with no luck. Has anyone else had this problem before and if so, how did you fix it. I am currently cutting Gorilla Grip t-shirt vinyl and need help desperately! Thank you all for any help you can give.


----------

